
Review: The Huawei Matebook X Pro (2019) is the best laptop I’ve ever used ever - hbcondo714
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2019/03/19/review-the-huawei-matebook-x-pro-2019-is-the-best-laptop-ive-ever-used-ever/
======
ajharrison
My favourite feature is where all of your keystrokes are logged and your
(stupid) webcam in the arrow key records you and uploads your information to a
server in China.

But cool, virtually no bezels!

